# Sunday's Show and Tell ....3/29/20



## jd56 (Mar 29, 2020)

Social Distancing sucks!
But, necessary!

Stay safe and remember to wash your hands!

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week. Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 29, 2020)

I risked my life to score this crusty Speed King! Looks like a 36 CWC made. Any info is appreciated. Stay healthy Cabers!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2020)

A couple things this week. My friend Wayne sent me this Bike Air Speedometer. These were made just post war and as soon as I saw it I knew the bike it would go on

















The second thing I got I have been searching for a while. A huge shout out to @petritl for getting me in touch with the seller and making this happen for me. Tad could have easily bought this and turned a good profit or had me pay the pass through fee but he is a true stand up guy and friendship prevailed-thanks Tad. So on to the bike--1987 Hetchins Magnum Opus. It has something of a mixed groupset and I'm still pondering which way to go with it. The brake levers will certainly be changed out for Campy C Record but I'm torn on changing out the Nuovo Record for C Record. I also think I'll change the Selle Royal saddle for a Brooks B17 Chamion Narrow. Lastly I'll remove the ugly touch ups and clean the frame up and replace the bar tape. That will probably be good enough for a while. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2020)

I love the friendships made through these awesome machines!
Tad is a great guy!
1936 Electric and I received a birthday present this week from Marty @cyclingday : Pacific Power & Light topper.
I absolutely Love it; Thank you Marty!



I turned 14, Electric is 21 leap years old.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> I risked my life to score this crusty Speed King! Looks like a 36 CWC made. Any info is appreciated. Stay healthy Cabers!
> 
> View attachment 1163474
> 
> ...



I'd say you're spot on at '36. Torrington stem and long-pull crossbars, early small slot paisley chainring, flying V fork, wire chassis Troxel, straightside rims. She looks completely original and untouched. Nice


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 29, 2020)

Interesting that the Nouvo Record r. der. on the Hetchins has a long cage on it.
Was this an early version of the Rally?


----------



## Sven (Mar 29, 2020)

I was a good boy this week and saved my money. My wife went to an Estate sale Thursday, that was being closed down at 5pm , due to non essential  businesses shutdown order. Everything  had to go.She said she got these lamps  for a song. She got 5 of them but she hasn't found a place for it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Eric Amlie said:


> Interesting that the Nouvo Record r. der. on the Hetchins has a long cage on it.
> Was this an early version of the Rally?



The derailleur is dated '74. Road bikes are not really in my wheelhouse and I just know what I like but am just learning the componetry of these machines. @juvela may be able to answer this question. V/r Shawn


----------



## ranman (Mar 29, 2020)

jd56 said:


> Social Distancing sucks!
> But, necessary!
> 
> Stay safe and remember to wash your hands!
> ...



Nothing new but working on some things finally. Got the light off the Columbia fender and doing some straightening and cleaning.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 29, 2020)

Picked up these two a few weekends ago.  A 39'? Twin and a 36' single bar Shelby.  The triple speed wheels on the Twin will go on another project, I have a pair of Elgin wheels with the finned rear and floating front hubs for it.  Have a seat for it until I do something with the original.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 29, 2020)

@piercer_99 did a great assist; a very cool TOC tricycle will be coming my way sometime in the future.  Thanks Pierce!


----------



## iceman (Mar 29, 2020)

So



me



 bmx bikes, A Raleigh and 2 dyno’s


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 29, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> I love the friendships made through these awesome machines!
> Tad is a great guy!
> 1936 Electric and I received a birthday present this week from Marty @cyclingday : Pacific Power & Light topper.
> I absolutely Love it; Thank you Marty!
> ...



When you showed this originally on your B-day, I couldn't figure out what Marty had given you... I thought that was just a decal on the transformer....Nice


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 29, 2020)

I’m officially a Grandfather that’s good news to me and better than finding another bike at the moment. Even though I love a good find as much as everyone. Sorry to say I had a few opportunities to buy some great stuff this week . But I decided to stay near home due to the situation we are all facing . Stay Safe Everyone . I did make progress cleaning up last weeks Columbia American find.


----------



## Boris (Mar 29, 2020)

tanksalot said:


> I’m officially a Grandfather that’s good news to me and better than finding another bike at the moment. Even though I love a good find as much as everyone. Sorry to say I had a few opportunities to buy some great stuff this week . But I decided to stay near home due to the situation we are all facing . Stay Safe Everyone . I did make progress cleaning up last weeks Columbia American find.
> 
> View attachment 1163650
> 
> View attachment 1163653



Most excellent post on all counts!


----------



## jd56 (Mar 29, 2020)

tanksalot said:


> I’m officially a Grandfather that’s good news to me and better than finding another bike at the moment. Even though I love a good find as much as everyone. Sorry to say I had a few opportunities to buy some great stuff this week . But I decided to stay near home due to the situation we are all facing . Stay Safe Everyone . I did make progress cleaning up last weeks Columbia American find.
> 
> View attachment 1163650
> 
> View attachment 1163653



congrats gramps

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Mar 29, 2020)

tanksalot said:


> I’m officially a Grandfather that’s good news to me and better than finding another bike at the moment. Even though I love a good find as much as everyone. Sorry to say I had a few opportunities to buy some great stuff this week . But I decided to stay near home due to the situation we are all facing . Stay Safe Everyone . I did make progress cleaning up last weeks Columbia American find.
> 
> View attachment 1163650
> 
> View attachment 1163653



CONGRATULATIONS GRAND DADDY. Excellent post. Times like this make you realize what is really important  in life.
I know your grandchild will give you your official title..(.Papaw, Poppy, Pop Pop.....)


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> I risked my life to score this crusty Speed King! Looks like a 36 CWC made. Any info is appreciated. Stay healthy Cabers!
> 
> View attachment 1163474
> 
> ...





1936 Krust King


----------



## stoney (Mar 29, 2020)

tanksalot said:


> I’m officially a Grandfather that’s good news to me and better than finding another bike at the moment. Even though I love a good find as much as everyone. Sorry to say I had a few opportunities to buy some great stuff this week . But I decided to stay near home due to the situation we are all facing . Stay Safe Everyone . I did make progress cleaning up last weeks Columbia American find.
> 
> View attachment 1163650
> 
> View attachment 1163653




Congratulations on being a grandfather. Lots of fun coming in the future. Have he/she follow in the footsteps of loving bikes and other junk.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 29, 2020)

4" Mirror with Our Own Hardware, American Bicentennial advertising on the back






Yes, we do still have snow here in North Idaho. UGH!


----------



## kreika (Mar 29, 2020)

Picked up this weird shaped rack. Lol.  Thank you @PhoenixBikeCo.



for my on going arrow project. Stay healthy and safe everyone!


----------



## Ross (Mar 29, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 29, 2020)

Only one score this week. Got it this week from Craigslist. 1945 CWC RoadMaster. Swapped out the Carlisle Lightening Darts for a set of rider tires and have put about 50 miles on it so far. Really nice rider


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 29, 2020)

Guess what this is? I got it at the same sale as the paper box. The base is about 4"-5"






I think this glass lens is for the trunk area of an old car? It looks beautiful in the kitchen window. It looks like it has a ship with four sails on it?


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Mar 29, 2020)

*Hello Barnyguey I will start with the first photo,,I think you need to pre drill ,,before you screw down,so you dont have pressure treated wood in your butt,,I have an idea what the object is if only we could see the bottom,,and second,, I would guess it came off an Old Plymouth trunk lid thats my guess,,Now send me my prize for trying
AND HAVE FUN DURING THESE TIMES and Thanks for the Badge Books*


----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 29, 2020)

I found this 57 Corvette. It’s now in rehab 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 29, 2020)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Hello Barnyguey I will start with the first photo,,I think you need to pre drill ,,before you screw down,so you dont have pressure treated wood in your butt,,I have an idea what the object is if only we could see the bottom,,and second,, I would guess it came off an Old Plymouth trunk lid thats my guess,,Now send me my prize for trying
> AND HAVE FUN DURING THESE TIMES and Thanks for the Badge Books*



The first item is still unknown. Ha Ha Ha 

I looked up red glass tail light lenses and found what you said. For several different years car tail light lenses were decorated with sailing ships. Barry


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 29, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Guess what this is? I got it at the same sale as the paper box. The base is about 4"-5"
> 
> 
> View attachment 1163983
> ...



The good ship Plymouth


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 29, 2020)

Here you go Rudy. And I wrong on the size, it's only 2 1/2" in diameter


----------



## Nashman (Mar 29, 2020)

Bought this back from a local collector. Sold it to him about 6 years ago, I restored ( bought From Larry at M/L) back in the 80's.


----------



## mike j (Mar 29, 2020)

So, I've been snickering at all the people lined up in front of, and around the building, of our local sporting goods store. Everyone didn't just decide to go fishing. And then what do I do, I bought a gun. This is the first gun that I've bought in over thirty years. I ordered it Friday afternoon, it was delivered Monday. A little background, in doing You tube videos for my business, I came upon a major Revolutionary War site that never was, in the woods behind my house. This Brown Bess musket was the major firearm (in my humble opinion) on both sides of the war & in effect, the first American assault rifle. An experienced gunner could get out four rounds per minute. When you ran out of ammo, just fix the bayonet. I'm into proving this whole hypothenuse of mine & feel this may help, or I just wanted it. Research showed me that I had three basic options for a Brown Bess, less than an original. Either  India made, Italy made or IMA had around 30,000 originals that hey had found in Nepal about 15 years ago that had been there since the 1830's. They were Ghurka army rifles, the Ghurka's were British army mercenaries that you don't want to mess with. The barrels, locks & ramrods are original, everything else was pretty much disintegrated so has been re-poped. It was a no brainer for me, do I get a mediocre repop that I just drill a vent hole, spend big bucks on a nice one, or take the middle road & buy the most rusted, cruded up, decrepit piece of crap out of the bunch. Well it's pretty much worked for me so far. Stay safe out there, and wash your hands.


----------



## petritl (Mar 29, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Guess what this is? I got it at the same sale as the paper box. The base is about 4"-5"
> 
> 
> View attachment 1163983
> ...



The first item helps balance lawn mower blades during the sharpening process


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 29, 2020)

I got the Aero Flyer badge this week I've been searching for to put my bike back to what it wore when purchased new. Thanks @catfish


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 29, 2020)

petritl said:


> The first item helps balance lawn mower blades during the sharpening process



Bingo!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 29, 2020)

Those colors are amazing!  Love it! ❤️ 



saladshooter said:


> I got the Aero Flyer badge this week I've been searching for to put my bike back to what it wore when purchased new. Thanks @catfish
> View attachment 1164269


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 29, 2020)

Nothing this week but I will have some goodies in the mail later this week


----------



## mstovall (Mar 30, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Guess what this is? I got it at the same sale as the paper box. The base is about 4"-5"
> 
> 
> View attachment 1163983
> ...



The Item your wanting to know what is. it's a balance for balancing lawn mower blades after sharpening.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 30, 2020)

tanksalot said:


> I’m officially a Grandfather that’s good news to me and better than finding another bike at the moment. Even though I love a good find as much as everyone. Sorry to say I had a few opportunities to buy some great stuff this week . But I decided to stay near home due to the situation we are all facing . Stay Safe Everyone . I did make progress cleaning up last weeks Columbia American find.
> 
> View attachment 1163650
> 
> View attachment 1163653



Thank you everyone for the positive responses . And Stay Safe hopefully we can all look back at this time in the future and appreciate who and what we have going forward.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 30, 2020)

Hard to pass up and bought to flip...a 90’s Bianchi in an unusual copper color, a set of loose Campy Athena brakes, and a racing jersey from an event pre 2001 judging by the twin towers in the skyline.


----------



## PhoenixBikeCo. (Mar 31, 2020)

kreika said:


> Picked up this weird shaped rack. Lol.  Thank you @PhoenixBikeCo.
> View attachment 1163970
> for my on going arrow project. Stay healthy and safe everyone!



Very cool Happy riding


----------



## Rustngrease (May 14, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> @piercer_99 did a great assist; a very cool TOC tricycle will be coming my way sometime in the future.  Thanks Pierce!
> 
> View attachment 1163626
> View attachment 1163618
> ...



Dang that's a great piece


----------

